# remove Tab (char (9)) in Power query



## HolyExcel (Dec 14, 2018)

Dear all,

case there is another thread, I couldn't find it. So pls forgive me if I missed it.

In Excel 2016 when getting data from a Table i am splitting a column by certain characters. But it turns out that in some rows there are tab's included which causes troubles. How could I replace these with nothing or delete them in power query?

Thanks for suggestions
BR
Michael


----------



## Norie (Dec 14, 2018)

Michael

Manually you can do it like this.

1 Select the columns you want to do the find/replace on.

2 Goto Transform>Replace Values.

3 Select Advanced Options, check Replace using special characters and select Tab from the Insert special character dropdown.

4 Enter the character you want to replace the tabs with in the Replace With field, leave it blank if you want to remove them

5 Click OK.


----------

